# Garden design ideas



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I am trying to get some ideas on what to do to my garden. At the moment, it has lots of wonderful plants and was designed by the retired gentlemen I bought the house from, but the maintenance is too much for me especially as I work full time in the week and most weekends I am DJing or photographing a function.

The garden is around 30m long and about 9m wide.

I was thinking of paving about a 6-7m up from the back of the house, laying turf almost to the end and then having a concrete foundation put in at the back for a new shed and maybe an outhouse in the future.

Has anyone done anything similar? Or thought about something similar but then went with something else? Also if you have any tips like what to think about in terms of paving (I think I want porcelain), drainage, etc. that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Do you really want grass for low maintenence ? It will need regular cutting and looking after to keep it neat. It's difficult to suggest anything as everyone's tastes are different. Generally most shrubs dont need much attention perhaps trimming back once or twice a year.

Have you considered mixing paving with gravel areas and having the shrubs in defined borders.

In our old house we went for mock yorkstone slabs in various sizes so we didn't get the straight line grid pattern with the joints. The usual caveats apply if you are looking to lay slabs next to the house such as making sure they fall away so rain water runs away from the house and don't build above the damp proof course 

I would suggest trawling the Internet looking at sites such as Pinterest for ideas

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

jr2007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to get some ideas on what to do to my garden. At the moment, it has lots of wonderful plants and was designed by the retired gentlemen I bought the house from, but the maintenance is too much for me especially as I work full time in the week and most weekends I am DJing or photographing a function.
> 
> ...


have you got a pic to show how it looks now .. maybe help with what to suggest


----------

